# protection for side boxes on 2013 R1200RT



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
I have a problem to find out a grip or other type of protectors on paint side boxes on 2013 BMW R1200RT.
I have a black color painted side boxes and got minor scratches from my boots.
So, is anything available in the market to protect top of painted side boxes?
All info will appreciate a lot!
Have a good and safe ride!


----------



## Pierce (Jul 10, 2005)

Clear cover like what is out on the cars? How about that? Though painted "Saddle Bags" look nice, getting them scratched is inevitable. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Pierce said:


> Clear cover like what is out on the cars? How about that? Though painted "Saddle Bags" look nice, getting them scratched is inevitable.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Thank you Pierce!
It's a good idea!
I have a clear bra on my bmw x5 and it protects very good against any rocks chips or scratches!
I think I'll place on two boxes to protect them from scratches!


----------

